# Low beam issues after Boss install



## flyingfinn73 (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok, so I've seen couple older posts on this subject but no real specific solutions I could find. I installed brand new 9'2" poly power-v on my 07 ram 2500. All connections are sound. And by sound I mean even the signal wires that had to be tapped into truck side headlight wiring were not just clipped in, they are soldered and shrink tubed. All other connectors got liberal dose of dielectric grease. Lights seemed to work normally, but when you'd switch from hi beam to low bean there would actually be a short pause where lights would shut off before switching to low or high. Thought it was maybe just the way the relays work but after taking a ride one evening with the plow on, after switching back n forth few times driving down highway I went to switch to low beams and they were not there. Drove home on high beams and switched back n forth to no avail. Next day went out and seemed to be in working order again. Any suggestions on what might need to be changed to cure this? I don't want to continue running this way and have to worry bout frying tipm but no idea where I might have gone wrong with install. Thanks


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

Your head lights are controlled individually through a computer on your truck. When you switch to plow lights, the Boss wiring harness splices the feeds from the two lights together and the computer reads this as the current draw being out of spec. I am having the same problems on my 07 Ram with Boss plow and am looking for answers. Nothing coming up yet. Please let me know if you resolve this issue. This happened to me last winter and I had the computer reflashed and it worked fine for a while. The delay in switching from high beams to low beams has always been there on my truck when using the plow lights. This issue popped up again for me earlier this month and eventually I had no high beams or low beams at all. Currently, the only way I have headlights on my truck is with the plow attached because I ran a wire directly from the battery to the low beams so I could at least be mobile. I'm not going to have the computer reflashed until whatever is causing this is resolved. Extremely frustrated!
John


----------



## flyingfinn73 (Oct 10, 2014)

Shoreline;1909390 said:


> Your head lights are controlled individually through a computer on your truck. When you switch to plow lights, the Boss wiring harness splices the feeds from the two lights together and the computer reads this as the current draw being out of spec. I am having the same problems on my 07 Ram with Boss plow and am looking for answers. Nothing coming up yet. Please let me know if you resolve this issue. This happened to me last winter and I had the computer reflashed and it worked fine for a while. The delay in switching from high beams to low beams has always been there on my truck when using the plow lights. This issue popped up again for me earlier this month and eventually I had no high beams or low beams at all. Currently, the only way I have headlights on my truck is with the plow attached because I ran a wire directly from the battery to the low beams so I could at least be mobile. I'm not going to have the computer reflashed until whatever is causing this is resolved. Extremely frustrated!
> 
> John


Yes I agree. Very frustrating. Even more so since I did talk to the mechanic at dealer who replaced my instrument cluster couple months back to ask him what he knew of remedies for this problem with TIPM/plow setups not getting along. i, along with him live in plow country and he has seen this before and consequently ended up replacing TIPM modules failing from this issue. But unfortunately he had no good suggestion or solution more than the idea I asked him about to clip the wire for high beams on plow side of the wiring harness and just run plow high beams off a wire run straight off battery through a heavy toggle switch in cab then to high beam wiring. So high beams on plow would be manually controlled by toggle bypassing computer altogether. If you do hear of something better let me know. Would live to do it right but if this is the best option to have high beams on plow I will likely be doing this to mine shortly!


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

You will need to wire in a relay so the truck headlights areturnung on the relay not the lights. WEe had to do them to all our 08 fords for the same reason.
Email me at work and i will send you the picture of how to wire it up.
[email protected]


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

You could call the Boss tech line.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Are you sure you have the proper headlight adapters? If you have H13 headlights you should have MSC09993 adapters, interestingly enough the same adapter you'd need for an 08 Ford (with the H13 headlights)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

to_buy;1910136 said:


> You will need to wire in a relay so the truck headlights areturnung on the relay not the lights. WEe had to do them to all our 08 fords for the same reason.
> Email me at work and i will send you the picture of how to wire it up.
> [email protected]


https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckBBAS/non-html/Q155R1.pdf


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

flyingfinn73, I used to have the same pause between high and low beam switching as you have. This was corrected through updating the TIPM at the dealership, cost me about $45. However, I didn't get this done before I isolated the left and right headlights going to the plow. The TIPM controls each headlight individually and Boss has the low and high beams wired together respectively. THIS IS THE MAIN CAUSE OF THE PROBLEM!!! Boss won't do anything to rectify this issue because the truck is considered "old" and it would require a specific wiring harness for the '06 - '10 trucks. I added a separate relay for the right low beam and high beam. 

So, first step is isolating the left and right head lights, run two wires to the plow lights and install them on the ones you isolated whether it's left or right. After this, have the dealer reflash the TIPM to the latest version available. PM me if this is too confusing.

John


----------

